# If I Wrote A Training Book...



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I wanted to make my 400th post about this, but had to go and make a silly joke about Death Stars, lol.

I have been here a while and I wanted to test the waters in regards to interest.

As some of you know I have a rather unorthodox approach to not only prepping but the training I have received as well.
Therefore I feel I also have some rather odd knowledge that could be especially helpful to changing beginning prepper's
mindsets as to what it really is vs. the common misconception of a man with a bunker full of MRE's and guns.

Possibly some of this knowledge might also change your mind in regards to how you handle food procurement, threat assessment and combat tactics.


I am interested to hear what you guys have to say, I know I ream everyone that walks in here with their half ass fruit loop ideas,
mainly cause they have only one or two posts. So hopefully I have earned my chops and have something of perceived
value to offer in regards to prepper knowledge.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Just as long as it's not about Castles and Shipping containers.......


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Just as long as it's not about Castles and Shipping containers.......


Lol, John Oscar would have to be in my what not to do chapter!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the way you roll SAR so I'd be down with some extra SAR knowledge.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Yea SAR, give it up.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> I wanted to make my 400th post about this, but had to go and make a silly joke about Death Stars, lol.
> 
> I have been here a while and I wanted to test the waters in regards to interest.
> 
> ...


Reality? Say it isn't so SAR. You mean there is a real world out there, not the one we've made up in our own, tiny little universe? Son of a bitch; I'm in.

Perhaps you can start by reminding people that the most important part of prepping they can learn, first and foremost, is being honest about and, knowing their limitations. After that, it's easy. But it's your book. :grin:

I'm writing one right now, fictional though. I finally decided to stop being my own worst critic and took the advice of several others who have been saying for years "you're a good writer, why don't you write a book?" So I am.

You totally have my support and you should go for it!!!!

Oh, and there's a handful here that will receive a rough draft of it when I'm finished. Just cause I value your opinions and call you friend.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you guys! bigdogbuc I would definitely like to be considered for reading your rough draft.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hell SAR, I spend a lot of my time writing training manuals for my living - not on prepping, but training manuals none the less. It is not too hard if you know the content you intend to cover. Just write an outline of the topics for each chapter. Then start with chapter 2 and fill in the content from your outline for each chapter until the second to the last chapter. You, being a graphics guy, have a BIG leg up on me because you can do up graphics easily on the points you are trying to get across. For me, that is one of the most difficult parts.

Leave the first and last chapters for the end as they are BY FAR the hardest. Give me a PM if you are interested, and I can go into more detail on the process I follow and even send along some examples. But it is not difficult if you know the topics you want to cover.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Inor said:


> Hell SAR, I spend a lot of my time writing training manuals for my living - not on prepping, but training manuals none the less. It is not too hard if you know the content you intend to cover. Just write an outline of the topics for each chapter. Then start with chapter 2 and fill in the content from your outline for each chapter until the second to the last chapter. You, being a graphics guy, have a BIG leg up on me because you can do up graphics easily on the points you are trying to get across. For me, that is one of the most difficult parts.
> 
> Leave the first and last chapters for the end as they are BY FAR the hardest. Give me a PM if you are interested, and I can go into more detail on the process I follow and even send along some examples. But it is not difficult if you know the topics you want to cover.


Hey Inor, thank you, some examples would definitely be great. I greatly appreciate the support and assistance.
I feel it will be important to drive home the content professionally, especially since most of knowledge and skills
weren't acquired through some "accredited" or well known LEO/Military or survival program.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Go for it!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I would buy one 

but if it dose meet some points

its well organized, like a reference book

its kept simple (kiss)

personal opinion stays in the prologue/summery

not a advertising medium (so don't go pushing bear grills survival knives) 

and its written like a Bible (evade chapter 1 paragraph 1, or chapter 1 section 1.. ) I would buy 3 or 4 (great gifts) 

and use layman's terms...

if its even remotely close, put me down for a first preorder, with a signed copy and a inscription that reads "don't panic" 

it will be one hell of a book, get writing!!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> ..I have a rather unorthodox approach to not only prepping but the training I have received as well.
> Therefore I feel I also have some rather odd knowledge....


Go for it!! The words "unorthodox" and "odd" have got me hooked already, because the last thing we need is yet another straightforward prepping/survival book which we've probably already got anyway..


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm anxious to see how you go about convincing folks to eat the worms instead of use them to catch fish???? Good luck SAR and will be looking for it when you get'r done.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> I am interested to hear what you guys have to say, I know I ream everyone that walks in here with their half ass fruit loop ideas,
> mainly cause they have only one or two posts. So hopefully I have earned my chops and have something of perceived
> value to offer in regards to prepper knowledge.


just wanted to start by responding to this part.

what you need to understand is people have these things called feelings and when they are told something that they don't agree with, their feelings make them feel bad. they direct that bad feeling towards you because you said the thing that made them feel bad based on the those feelings.

what they need to understand is that if someone suggests something and you respond with "that's a really great idea that has never been thought of before except..." and then you go on to how it's really a shitty idea that has been discussed in great detail several times, the only part that sticks out to them is "that's a really great idea that has never been thought of before", so they think it was a great, original idea.

instead (from my perception) you say "this is pretty idiotic, and here's why:..." what they don't realize is you are cutting straight to the meat of your post and not wasting their (or your) time, much like i am doing now because people are so soft and emotional that this needs to be even addressed in the first place.


----------

